# Sanchezi? Pretty Sure.



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

This one has some really dark spots, more than others I've had/seen. Its serrae is directional all the way to the anal fin, unlike other sanchezis I've kept. About 2.5" now, had it since about 1". What do you guys think?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Serration suggests S.sanchezi


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats a sanchezi?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't think so, even though the serration is sanchezi-like.
Looks more like a species in the serrulatus group...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

I do not think that is S.sanchezi as the belly scutes look nice and even, also I do not see a terminal band, no red anywhere on the cheek of the fish. The first fish that came to mind when I saw the picture was S.eigenmanni. The overall shape of the fish, minimal spotting below the lateral line, the "V" type caudal fin.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Not a sanchezi. Could it be an eigenmani?


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Where's the pros on this one?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

I already told you what he is S.eigenmanni


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Whoops, somehow I missed that earlier post! Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

S.eigenmanni.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

P. striolatus.


----------



## Myles Santi (Mar 22, 2012)

That's a muda piranha u can tell by the high hump
Back and bc it looks like a silver dollar


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Myles Santi said:


> That's a muda piranha u can tell by the high hump
> Back and bc it looks like a silver dollar


Same goes for S.eigenmanni, very similar looking species.
The high hump is characteristic for all Pristobrycon species, both eigenmanni and serrulatus have been moved in and out of the Pristobrycon genus as well.


----------

